# como conectar un microfono electret



## flyingjoint (Nov 4, 2007)

Buen dia amigos.
He leido varios comentarios que hay en el foro sobre como conectar (o polarizar) un electret, nada mas que aun no me queda muy claro (soy un poco principiante en esto de la electronica ops: ), mi duda es: ok tengo q conectar la fuente a una de las patitas del electret, esta en serie con una resistencia de 47KOhms, y dicha resistencia en paralelo con la capacitancia de 47u.estoy en lo correcto?, despues la segunda patita supongo que es el negativo que va a tierra no?. Despues lo que resulte del nodo que esta en la salida entre la capacitancia y la resistencia en paralelo es lo que conecto a donde ocupe la señal no?.en este caso seria a un aomplificador.

Espero me hayan entendido, es mas que nada la inseguridad de no saber si mi circuito debe ser asi, para poder conectar el electret y poder seguir con mi proyecto.espero puedan contestarme.saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2007)

Por lo leido estas bien. pero podrias publicar el circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

La resistencia va de la pata del electret al (+) de tu fuente de alimentación o batería

La otra pata del electret va al (-) de tu fuente

En la unión de la resistencia con la pata del electret conectas una de las patas del capacitor

La otra pata del capacitor ira al preamplificador de tu aplicación.


----------



## flyingjoint (Nov 4, 2007)

MUCHISIMAS gracias Fogonazo.me acabas de salvar la vida jaja saludos =)


----------

